# Best way to remove Lava Rock



## contractorgal (Jan 24, 2014)

I've got a new project that will require the removal of lava rock on the front exterior of a home. I haven't worked with lava rock in the past and want to leave a clean surface in order to install stained wood siding where the rock used to be. Does anyone have suggestions on how to remove the lava rock easily?


----------



## Nick520 (May 2, 2013)

Hammer chisel electric jackhammer


----------

